

The Inside Story of Facebook the Movie - ccoop
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/09/ff_thesocialnetwork/all/1

======
hugh3
This several-months-old article doesn't add much, but I do like this line:

 _Oh sure, moviemakers love hackers, the same way they love Magical Black Men
and Rapping Grannies._

Maybe one day magical black men and rapping grannies will get the proper in-
depth treatment which they so richly deserve.

------
thenduks
The authors of this article apparently haven't heard of _Pirates of Silicon
Valley_ , which is unfortunate because considering their opinion on _The
Social Network_ they would probably love it.

~~~
ashearer
There was an oblique reference:

"But silicon minstrelsy doesn’t confer much respect: Until The Social Network,
the computer business has been denied a mainstream biopic or a resonating
social drama. (Even the titanic Gates-Jobs struggle for the soul of the PC,
the Valley’s very own Cain and Abel tale, warranted nothing more than a TNT
Original.)"

